

Is the Academic Publishing Industry on the Verge of Disruption? - pier0
http://www.usnews.com/news/articles/2012/07/23/is-the-academic-publishing-industry-on-the-verge-of-disruption

======
debacle
The publishing industry is a huge component of academia. If it implodes like
many are guessing it will (and honestly, the writing is on the wall), it's
going to send ripples through all of academia.

